

Brewing a Bitcoin Wallet: A Bitcoin Wallet on your Mac with one command - dghubble
http://dghubble.org/post/brewing-a-bitcoin-wallet

======
t0
For some reason _brewing_ made me wonder if it's possible to encode data in a
liquid. Detect the presence or amount of 256 different compounds in tiny drops
of liquid to store each byte.

~~~
dghubble
Interesting idea. You'd only need to be able to detect the presence or absence
of 8 compounds to get the 256 unique states though. Makes it a bit more doable
:)

------
dghubble
Moved to [http://dghubble.com/brewing-a-bitcoin-
wallet.html](http://dghubble.com/brewing-a-bitcoin-wallet.html)

